# car speakers, subs, amps



## Nick16 (3 Feb 2010)

hi guys, im trying to sort out a decent ICE system for my car. 
i already have a parcel ready for some 6x9's, but i want to put an edge box in the boot. 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Edge-EDB10A-1...nment_GPS_Car_Speakers_PP?hash=item2c52def00e

now, i know it comes with a sub, amp and all the wiring stuff, but i dont know if my 4x50w stereo head unit (the cd player basically) can handle it. 

the speakers i want need to be faily decent. - 80w RMS (nominal power handling at least)

now, i dont know what i can get away with, can i have speakers with a different nominal power handling (e.g higher) but still remain compatible with my 4x50 watt stereo.  - plus the 4x50w, does that mean i need 4 way 6x9's? 

some help is needed here i think! im not a techie at this stuff,   

cheers. (i know its a long shot on this forum)


----------



## JamesM (3 Feb 2010)

I haven't done stereos for years, but has your headunit go dedicated phono/rca outputs? If so, use them for the sub, otherwise you would need to use the rear channel speaker wires, meaning you can only have two speakers plus the sub.

The 4x50w is the headunits output - putting 50w to each of the 4 speakers (unless you run the sub off the rear channel, then I think it will be 2x50w and 1x100w iirc).


----------



## Nick16 (3 Feb 2010)

i dont have factory rear speakers. i only have the standard front 2. thats why i need more sound in the car and some more ooommphhh.


----------



## JamesM (3 Feb 2010)

Well unless the stereo has RCA output aswell, you'll only be able to run 2 speakers and the sub... having that sub and some decent speakers will make a difference though. Would help more if you could amplify the speakers too...


----------



## OllieNZ (3 Feb 2010)

Hi 
4x50w mean the head unit has 4 channels each with 50w. Each channel will run a speaker, if the speaker is rated to less than 50w it will be overdriven(overdriving will blow cheap speakers) if it is rated for more than 50w it will be underdriven (not a bad thing). So you can run 4 speakers off your head unit the 6x9s should be fine. To run that sub with its built in amp your head unit will need an RCA pre out(takes the signal out before the amplifier) as amps dont like receiving an amplified signal(makes good fireworks)

Regards

Ollie


----------



## chilled84 (3 Feb 2010)

Obtain yourself a dedicated amp at 200watts or more with 2 channels, phono lead pending. run your six by nines of tghat along with subwoofer and the place nice speaker at the ends of ya wires on that 4 channel sterio! bob ya uncle.


----------



## Spanerman (3 Feb 2010)

www.talkaudio.co.uk/vbb

Dont go for the edge try and grab a jbl 75.4 and a GT4 or GT5 sub run either in a correct box and run front component speakers off the amp aswell

Dont bother with 6x9's

Sam


----------



## samc (3 Feb 2010)

i would allways go with a good brand of sub. infinity are very good, worth the extra money


----------



## Nick16 (3 Feb 2010)

OllieNZ said:
			
		

> Hi
> To run that sub with its built in amp your head unit will need an RCA pre out(takes the signal out before the amplifier) as amps dont like receiving an amplified signal(makes good fireworks)



what do you mean? do i need to get a new head unit? or an adapter of some kind. 

so basically, i can run pretty much any 6x9's off a 4x50w head unit? 
something like this for example  http://www.caraudiocentre.co.uk/reviews_m-juice-js694_p-23115.htm

the reason im going with the edge stuff is because the amp and sub all come together, i know pretty much nothing about ICE, and its hard to absorb all the techie jargon. in a small fiesta the edge stuff will be fine.


----------



## Spanerman (3 Feb 2010)

I had 2500watts rms in my fiesta and i was hitting over 142 Db's 

If i were you i would hold off buying at the moment and get reading on talk audio and get some recomendations from members on there


----------



## OllieNZ (3 Feb 2010)

Nick16 said:
			
		

> what do you mean? do i need to get a new head unit? or an adapter of some kind.


On the back of you head unit there should be two RCA plugs one red, one white, labeled amp, pre out or line out




Those 6x9s will be fine. 3way or 4way just tell you how many speakers the 6x9 is made up of 4way will be made up of 4 individual speakers to make one speaker. So you will still be able to run you front seakers aswell
Regards

Ollie


----------



## Nick16 (3 Feb 2010)

so, the juice speakers i have linked to will be fine? 
i have never taken the head unit out, so i might do that tommorow!


----------



## OllieNZ (3 Feb 2010)

Nick16 said:
			
		

> so, the juice speakers i have linked to will be fine?


Should be. Ive never used them before so I couldnt say what they will be like sound quality wise.
If you want me to do up a wiring diagram let me know

Regards

Ollie


----------



## Nick16 (3 Feb 2010)

ive just hopped over to talk audio, and the guys over there reckon that i shouldnt bother with 6x9's. 
they say i should just up the door speakers i currently have and get an amp and a sub box in the boot. (seperately they suggest)

http://caraudiosecurity.com/shop/product/products_id/10206.html
http://caraudiosecurity.com/shop/product/products_id/8831.html
http://caraudiosecurity.com/shop/product/products_id/8533.html

those are the things suggested. they guy is 95% sure that my speakers are 5x7" but i have never checked and dont want to break off the mesh covering them! 

i dont know how to find out what they are without doing it myself and risking it. have had a quick google and nothing has been found.


----------



## Spanerman (3 Feb 2010)

What year fiesta is it?


----------



## Nick16 (4 Feb 2010)

its a 2001 Y reg, ford fiesta 'flight' (mk5 fiesta, i belive in most areas they are similar to the mk4's)

had another google and still nothing.


----------



## Spanerman (4 Feb 2010)

Your front speakers will be 5.25's then, i had a mk4 and i made some 6.5's fit but it was alot of cutting and chopping 

you will want componant speakers and mount the mid in the door, the tweeter on the doorcard, hot glue will do   and the crossover in the door aswell

Adapters are available online for the mids

Look ok caraudiodirect for them 

Sam.

Edit: here how i mounted mine.








And heres the effect


----------



## OllieNZ (4 Feb 2010)

That Vid is awsome      Ive never seen a sub do that to a car before and I've had and seen some ballsy systems what sub/amp is that?

Regards

Ollie


----------



## Spanerman (4 Feb 2010)

Thats a Pioneer sub had 3000 in the name, wasnt expensive, baught it off a member of TA for 10er 

Its in a 3.5cuft ported box tuned to 30hz and is powerd off an orion d5000 at 1ohm so around 2500wrms 

the front components are star sound digital comps off around 300wrms a side 

Thanks for the compliments  BTW in comparison to some my car was quiet 

Sam.


----------



## OllieNZ (4 Feb 2010)

Spanerman said:
			
		

> Thanks for the compliments  BTW in comparison to some my car was quiet


Thats just mad   my loudest was a measly 110 db in my '88 mitsi galant VR4 which I thought wasn't too bad for a 10in sub and a couple of 6x9s. My exhaust was nearly as loud   

Sorry for the sidetrack how are you getting on Nick?

Regards
Ollie


----------



## Spanerman (4 Feb 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=skciljB1Uz0&feature=player_embedded

May intrest you


----------

